
Alderney looks to cash in on virtual Bitcoins with Royal Mint reality - eplanit
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/4903fc9a-591f-11e3-a7cb-00144feabdc0.html
======
aosmith
BTW this link is broken, if you don't sign in it redirects you to the
homepage. You should copy and paste text if you want people to upvote.

